# How about South Wales then?



## Cymrusaint (Nov 24, 2003)

Okay, so no one plays the game in Swansea.    How about South Wales then, is there anyone out there? I don't mind bringing the beer!


----------



## Isaac Jones (May 30, 2017)

Hey if your still looking there is this group I've just started: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1978...homepage_panel.


----------



## Morrus (May 30, 2017)

Isaac Jones said:


> Hey if your still looking there is this group I've just started: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1978...homepage_panel.




That post is 14 years old.


----------

